# MINI 14 TARGET



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone else has any experience with this gun? I like my gun just wondering if anyone else has found ways to work around some of the problems.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

The only problem I know of is accuracy. Hard to fix$$$$. Other than that I love mine.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you have the target model? because accuracy isn't so much a problem i can shoot tight groups but it seems to be touchy just between boxes of shells i don't know if the harmonic balancer moves after several shots or not. It also ejects the brass into the scope turret. but over all i also love my rifle.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

skiles76 said:


> Do you have the target model? because accuracy isn't so much a problem i can shoot tight groups but it seems to be touchy just between boxes of shells i don't know if the harmonic balancer moves after several shots or not. It also ejects the brass into the scope turret. but over all i also love my rifle.


Can you define "tight groups".


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

i have not measured but i'm pretty sure under an inch at a hundred yards.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry wasn't ignoring you havn't been on in a while. No I have the ranch rifle. Don't know what the difference is but if you are getting 1 inch groups see if you can get that gun entered into the guennis book of rcords.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

The difference in the Mini 14 Ranch rifle and the Mini 14 Target rifle is night and day. They are not the same gun. Don't own one but have shot a friends and 1 moa is not difficult with the Target Rifle. Some of the groups ran about 1.25 inches and a few at a nice .60 inch so the gun has the capability for shooting but the shooters didn't. Like any rifle ammo must be sorted out as to which one it likes the best. We did discover that when switching brands the harmonic balancer had to be readjusted to tune in the new ammo but once adjusted it stayed in place. Fun gun to shoot but kind of ugly and heavy for my taste but then again I'm not a dedicated target shooter. Friend likes it though.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

At the risk of sounding not so bright, what is a harmonic balancer?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I believe he is talking about a deresonator.

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0033309227667a.shtml


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

It's a adjustable section on the end of the barrel that can counter the adverse effects of barrel vibration . Ruger calls it a Harmonic Dampener.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

i can't get the dampener to stay tight even when i put locktite on the screws so i get a good group or two then have to retighten the screws again.
Think its heavy for target shooting try carring it around coyote hunting.


----------

